
All JavaScript frameworks are terrible - Couto
https://medium.com/@mattburgess/all-javascript-frameworks-are-terrible-e68d8865183e#.agptr9sst
======
akamaozu
For as long as I can remember, I've strongly felt you don't need a JS
framework; you're better off learning JavaScript and gaining a better
understanding of the language.

This is, like the author says, factually true, but a conversation I recently
had gave me a different perspective on the matter.

The real problem a framework solves is communication.

You can build your own state machine, router, dom abstraction and whatever
else we use these days, but we would require huge ramp-up time to get
productive in every new codebase.

